# Network attack, Javascript ads loading in browser



## silverknight (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am facing this problem from last month.I tried everything, bios update, windows format, hard drive format,spyware and antivirus everything. I asked for help in different forum.Everybody fails to help me.

I don't know what to do.

Here is my problem.
When i open my browser (Any), A javascript ads on the bottom started to load.
From internet explorer. I got this error report.





> Webpage error details
> 
> User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.0.4506.2152; .NET CLR 3.5.30729)
> Timestamp: Sun, 3 Apr 2011 05:03:27 UTC
> ...


That constant loading ads coming from that ip.
Is my webbrowser is hacked.
I cant open some certain site like "www.gmx.com"
That site used to reload every time.

Is somebody is stealing my password. I use adblocker extension to stop loading that ads in google chrome.But still it loads.
I have firewalled network connection.
My default gateway is : 172.16.12.193

That ip looks similar with it. Is my network connection got hacked?
Please help what to do.
Thank you


----------

